# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μικρά καρακακαξάκια ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

## gsklaven

Παιδιά καλημέρα, πριν απο λόγη ώρα σε κάτι έργα που κάνει ο Δήμος  σε διάνοιξη δρόμου βρήκα 2 μικρές καρακάξες. Υπολογίζω ότι είναι 10-12 ημερών. Τα μικρά είχαν πέσει σε μιά σούδα και τα έβγαλα απο εκεί και τα στέγνωσα και είδα και ένα τρίτο πνιγμένο. Τώρα τι μπορώ να τα ταίσω;

----------


## jk21

Παιρνεις 100 κιμα ωμο , αλλο τοσο τριμμενο μουσκεμενο ψωμι ή φρυγανια  , 1 κουταλια λαδι και 1 κουταλι τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο και τα κανεις ζυμη 

με αυτη τη ζυμη δινεις πολυ μικρα κομματακια καθε τοσο ,οσο ζητανε .Υπολογιζεις ποσο θελουν καθε μερα και ετοιμαζεις και για αλλες μερες και τα κρατας στην καταψυξη οπου μπορεις να ξεκαταψυχεις καθε μερα και να δινεις 

Ειδοποιεις την ANIMA ή το ΕΚΠΑΖ στην αιγινα ή της καλαματας ,αν υπαρχει τροπος να μεταφερθουν σε αυτους ή αν κρινουν οτι μπορεις να τα κρατησεις και να τα απελευθερωσεις και να σου πουν τροπο σταδιακης απεξαρτησης απο εσενα  , οσο θα μεγαλωνουν

----------

